# Shake in Gas Pedal?



## iLlama (Oct 25, 2013)

I searched the forum and came across someone asking about this on a 2011 model and never came back to say what the problem was.

I have a 2013 Cruze 1.4L, it has roughly 500 miles on it. I gassed up last time using 91 octane thinking it may help, but it didnt and if anything I notice the gas pedal shake even more. It's mainly during acceleration, its like I feel the motor or something if that makes sense. It gets very noticeable at about 40mph then kinda fades off once I reach 60mph. 

It drives me nuts for some reason just feeling it. 

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it a shake or a pulse?


----------



## iLlama (Oct 25, 2013)

It's more like a vibrate as opposed to pulsing. It's a constant vibration.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Rather weird.....there is no mechanical connection at the pedal (etc).

Might want to have a look for anything vibrating against the firewall, transfering the vibration to the mounting area of the pedal.

Rob


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

iLlama said:


> It's more like a vibrate as opposed to pulsing. It's a constant vibration.


I have been under the assumption that it's just the engine producing torque at low rpms with the turbo. I feel the vibration as well but ONLY at low rpms


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine doesn't vibrate. I have even driven my car barefoot and there is no pedal vibration.


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

obermd said:


> Mine doesn't vibrate. I have even driven my car barefoot and there is no pedal vibration.


I guess is it possible that im feeling it in the floor from the engine and just thinking its the pedal? Or a placebo effect where since I hear the low reverbatory sounds, I also "feel" them


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Borrow a set of noise cancelling headphones from your nearest teenager and see if the vibration goes away. If so it's auditory. If not then something is vibrating.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Spark plug gaps! They vibrate a lot at low RPMs with low or inconsistent gaps.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6722-diy-re-gap-factory-spark-plugs.html

Set yours at .030" - .035" and see if it improves.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iLlama, 

I see you have received tons of suggestions. If you would still like to have your Chevrolet dealership look into this, please let me know. You can send us a private message with your name, VIN, address, phone number, and dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

